# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة داون ???

## نبراس،،،

*كيف يتم اكتشاف الطفل المنغولي* 




متلازمة داون هو اضطراب خلقي ينتج عن وجود كروموسوم زائد في خلايا الجسم
(تثلث الصبغي رقم 21)
وتعتبر متلازمة داون واحدة من الظواهر الناتجة عن عن خلل في الصبغيات أو المورثات
وهو يسبب درجات متفاوتة من الإعاقة العقلية و الاختلالات الجسدية
وتصيب متلازمة داون واحدآ من كل 800 طفل، على الرغم من أن أكثر من نصف
الحمول المصابة بتثلث صبغي 21 لا تستمر (تجهضن)

نظرآ لأن إحتمال إنجاب طفل مصاب بهذه المتلازمة يزداد كلما تقدم سن الأم، فإن الباحثين 
يعتقدون أن العيب يقع في البويضة (من الأم) أكثر مما يقع في الحيوان المنوي (من الأب)
وهذا مما يدل على أهمية عدم تأخير سن الزواج والإنجاب خاصة بالنسبة للمرأة.

يمكن بإستخدام الفصد الأمنيوسي أو اخذ عينة من الخملات المشيمية الكشف 
عن متلازمة داون في الجنين

أنواع متلازمة داون :-

هناك ثلاثة انواع لمتلازمة داون ، وهي :-

- التثلث الحادي والعشرين : وهنا يتكرر الصبغي 21 ثلاث مرات بدلآ من مرتين في
كل خلية جاعلآ عدد الصبغيات 47 بدلآ من 56 صبغي، وهذا هو النوع الغالب 
فيكون حوالي 95% من حالات متلازمة داون
- الانتقال الصبغي : وهنا ينفصل الصبغي رقم 21 ويلتصق بصبغي آخر، ويكون هذا النوع 4%
من حالات متلازمة داون
- النوع الفسيفسائي : وفي هذا النوع الذي يشكل 1% من حالا متلازمة داون 
يوجد نوعان من الخلايا في جسم الشخص المصاب، فبعضها تحوي العدد الطبيعي
من الصبغيات أي 46 ، وبعضها الآخر يحوي 47 صبغيآ

معدل حدوث متلازمة داون :-

يمكن حدوث متلازمة داون لأطفال لأمهات في مختلف الأعمار ، لكن إحتمال الإصابة
يزداد مع تقدم عمر الأم، فمثلآ درجة خطورة تثلث الصبغي 21 في المواليد الأحياء
تكون 1 في 900 للأمهات في عمر 30 سنة، بينما تزيد هي 1 في 40 عندما يصبح
عمر الأم الرابعة والأربعون

ويزيد إحتمال تكرار حدوث متلازمة داون بعد إصابة طفل واحد بمعدل 1%، أما بالنسبة
للأمهات اللاتي تزيد أعمارهن عن 35 سنة فإن إحتمال تكرر الإصابة يبلغ أربعة أضعاف 
وسيصاب نصفهم بـ متلازمة داون، والنصف الآخر باختلالات صبغية أخرى

أما متلازمة داون الناتجة عن انتقال الصبغي رقم 21 ، فإنه في أقل من نصف الحالات
يكون أحد الأبوين حاملآ لنفس الإنتقال في خلاياه لكن يكون الإنتقال موزونآ، وإحتمال 
الاصابة للأبناء يكون 10% عندما تكون الأم هي الحاملة للانتقال، ويكون إحتمال
الإصابة 2.5% عندما يكون الأب هو الحامل للإنتقال الصبغي.
أما إذا كان كلا الوالدين سليمين فإن إحتمال حدوث الحالة يكون أقل من 1%


الأعراض :

تشمل الاعراض الجسمانية المميزة :
- صغر حجم الرأس
- قصر القامة
- دقة ملامح الوجه
- العين منحرفة للأعلى
- الانف صغير ومسطح
- راحة الكف تحوي خطأ واحدآ في الغالب
- ضخامة حجم اللسان وبروزه
- تسطّح الرأس من الخلف
- غالبآ ما تكون اليدان قصيرتان وعريضتان
- ضعف في العضلات

تتفاوت الإعاقة الذهنية كثيرآ من الإعاقة الشديدة إلى التخلف الشديد

ومن الناحية العاطفية، يتصف الاطفال المصابون بمتلازمة داون غالبآ بـ:
- خفة الروح
- رقة الإحساس العاطفي

وكثيرآ ما توجد عيوب خلقية أخرى ومنها :
- عيوب القلب
- عيوب خلقية في المعدة والامعاء مثل التضيق المعوي
- عيوب السمع
- عيوب خلقية في العمود الفقري العنقي

خيارات العلاج :-

يتم تشخيص متلازمة داون عادة عند الولادة عن طريق الملامح الجسدية 
المميزة للطفل، ويتم التأكد بعدها بإختبار الدم ( تحليل الكروموسومات )

وسيوصي الطبيب بعمل برنامج دعمي لك ولطفلك لتتعلمي كيف يمكن تعظيم قدرات طفلك
فالاطفال المصابون بـ متلازمة داون يمكنهم بالفعل الإفادة بأكبر قدر ممكن من قدراتهم
وكثيرون منهم يتعلمون القراءة ويمكنهم أن يعيشوا حياة مستقلة عن طريق التعليم
المستمر والدعم المباشر.
ويمكن لكثير من الأسر أن تنتفع بالإشتراك في إحدى جماعات الدعم .

لا يوجد في الوقت الحالي علاج للأشخاص المصابين بـ متلازمة داون 
وذلك بسبب عدم القدرة على تغيير الصبغة الوراثية، لكن يمكن التخفيف من المشكلات
التي يتعرض لها، ويكون ذلك بعدة طرق منها :

- توفير الرعاية الصحية الجيدة للطفل المصاب بـ متلازمة داون ، ذلك لإكتشاف
الامراض التي يتعرض لها فور حدوثها ، ومحاولة الحد من إصابته بالعدوى
المتكررة، مثلآ بإعطائه التطعيمات المهمة
- التعليم و التدريب : يعلم الطفل في مدارس خاصة إذا كانت درجة الاعاقة كبيرة ، كما 
يمكن له الإندماج في المدارس العادية إذا كان مستواه الذهني في حدود المتوسط
- إعادة التأهيل للأطفال الذين لم ينالوا الرعاية الكافية منذ البداية
- التمارين الرياضية لتقوية عضلاتهم وتحسين معنوياتهم، بالإضافة لأنواع 
مختلفة من العلاج الطبيعي و العلاج المهني
- مساندة الوالدين قدر الإمكان، ولا بد أن تبدأ هذه المساندة منذ لحظة التشخيص
فمن المهم جدآ مساعدة الوالدين على فهم حقيقة الموقف ومساعدتهم على تحمل 
الصدمة ، ويفيد في ذلك التذكير بالله ، وإحتساب الأجر عنده، كما أن التحدث مع أمهات
أطفال لديهم نفس المشكلة يفيد كثيرآ في تقبل الموقف وإمتصاص المشاعر المؤلمة
- توفير فرص العمل للبالغين المصابين بـ متلازمة داون ، ويمكنهم 
العمل في أعمال مختلفة بعد التدريب
- ينصح بإجراء الفحص الصبغي لوالدي الطفل المصاب بالإنتقال الصبغي
لتحديد الناقل ، وبالتالي فحص الحمول في المستقبل 

الله يمن على اطفالكم واطفال المؤمنيين المؤمنات
با الصحة والعافية
م/ن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
احسنت خيي قــــــمي ..
وبوركت جهوووودك الطيييييبه ،،،طرح راااائع
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيك العااافيه 
ولاحرمنا روووعة ماتقدمه من اطروحااات قيمه ومفيده 
دمتِ وداااام عطااائك بلاحدوووود
اجمل التحايا وعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم يسلموا على الطرح في قمة الروعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي غرووووبة

----------


## ملكةالموضة

تسلم اخي قمي   
                                    موضوع رائع ومميز 
                                   يعطيك الف عافية 




                                 تحياااتي لكم 
                               ملــــــــــــــــــوووكة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يبعد السوء  عنا وعن جميع المؤمنين

طرح رائع منك خيوة قمي

سلمت على تعبك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> 
> 
> وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره
> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> وعجل بفرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
> احسنت خيي قــــــمي ..
> وبوركت جهوووودك الطيييييبه ،،،طرح راااائع
> ...



مشكووره اختي فرح على 
هذا التواصل 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،، 

موضوع يستحق الطرح ،، 

ومعلومات مفيدة جداً ،، 

اسأل الله لنا ولكم تمام الصحة والعافية ،، 

أخي الكريم ،،قمي ،، 
دائماً تُتحفنا بكل ماهو مفيد وقيّم ،، 


يعطيك العافية ،،،  


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## hope

*طرح جداً رائع اخي قمي ـ ـ ،،*

*من زمآنه وانا حابه اعرف اكثر عن هالحآله وانت مآقصرت أوفيتنآ بكل شي ،،* 
* من نآحية أنوآعه وأعراضهـ وخيآرات العلاج ـ ـ،،*

*ربي يحفظنآ ويحفظكم من كل شر*

*يعطيك العآفيه عزيزي عالطرح المميز*

*لآعدمنآ جديدك*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووووو ع االمجهوود المتميز 

ماننحرم روعة جديدك اخي قمي 

موفق لكل خير وعساك ع القووووهـ

تحياتووو

عشوووووق.,

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
>  وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> 
> 
> موضوع يستحق الطرح ،، 
> 
> ومعلومات مفيدة جداً ،، 
> ...



دمعة على السطور
كل الشكرلك خييه على هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *طرح جداً رائع اخي قمي ـ ـ ،،*
> 
> *من زمآنه وانا حابه اعرف اكثر عن هالحآله وانت مآقصرت أوفيتنآ بكل شي ،،* 
> *من نآحية أنوآعه وأعراضهـ وخيآرات العلاج ـ ـ،،*
> 
> *ربي يحفظنآ ويحفظكم من كل شر*
> 
> *يعطيك العآفيه عزيزي عالطرح المميز*
> 
> ...



 
hope
مشكووره  كل الشكر لزيارتكم 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يسلموووووووووووووو ع االمجهوود المتميز 
> 
> ماننحرم روعة جديدك اخي قمي  
> موفق لكل خير وعساك ع القووووهـ 
> تحياتووو 
> 
> عشوووووق.,



عاشقة المستحييل
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
> يسلموا على الطرح في قمة الروعة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي غرووووبة




غريبة الطابيع
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> تسلم اخي قمي 
> موضوع رائع ومميز 
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياااتي لكم 
> ملــــــــــــــــــوووكة



 
ملكةالموضة
كل الشكر لك خييه على
 هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> الله يبعد السوء عنا وعن جميع المؤمنين
> 
> طرح رائع منك خيوة قمي
> 
> سلمت على تعبك



 
دمعة الاحزان
مشكووره خييه على 
هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*طرح رائع اخي

باركـ الله فيك

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *طرح رائع اخي*
> 
> *باركـ الله فيك*
> 
> *موفقينـ*
> 
> *,,,*



زهرة البنفسج

مشكوووره خييه على 
هذه الزياره 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم اخي قمي 

كوني ام لطفل مصاب بمتلازمة داون 

احببت ان اشير الى نقاط 

منها تقدم عمر الام وهذا غير صحيح 

فأنا رزقت به ولازلت على كرسي الدراسة في المدرسة لم اتخطى السابعة عشر من عمري 

ايضا احدى المعارف رزقت بطفل لديه نفس الحالة وهي لم تتجاوز العشرين من عمرها 

نقطة اخرى

ضعف البينة ليس لدى الجميع

فأبني ولله الحمد لديه بنية رياضية قوية 

لكننا نفتقر الى اندية رياضية بامكانها ان توجه هذه الطاقة وتتبناها 

دمت موفقا للأبد

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم اخي قمي 
> وعلييكم السلام خييه
> 
> كوني ام لطفل مصاب بمتلازمة داون 
> 
> احببت ان اشير الى نقاط 
> 
> منها تقدم عمر الام وهذا غير صحيح 
> 
> ...



 
نوارة الدنيا
اسعدتني زيارتكم 
خييه ما طرح جميعها مجرد نضريات 
يعني قد تصييب وقد تكوون غير صحييحه
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره 
والله يمن على ولدكم بالصحه والعافيه 
دمتي بخيير

----------

